# Онлайн-трансляция с Вейновских чтений, симпозиум "Терапия хронической боли: от теории к практике"



## Simos (25 Янв 2012)

К сведению коллег!  сайт       http://medtusovka.ru/news/view/6004&page=2
После регистрации на сайте, представляется возможность учавствовать или получить видео

_*Онлайн-трансляции с Вейновских чтений 2012: "Терапия хронической боли: от теории к практике"*_
. 
*Тема симпозиума:* *"Терапия хронической боли: от теории к практике"*
*. *
*Дата и время проведения трансляции:* *3** февраля 2012 года, в 12.30* по московскому времени. Симпозиум состоится в рамках конференции «Вейновские чтения» 2012, которая пройдет 3-4 февраля в Центральном Доме Ученых , расположенном по адресу ул. Пречистенка, 16. Мы проводим онлайн-трансляцию и будем записывать видео лекции.  

*Чтобы зарегистрироваться на онлайн-трансляцию, получить возможность задать вопросы лекторам, а также получить записанное видео, просто оставьте *
*комментарий к данному анонсу . *


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Янв 2012)

Мне, мне и побольше))).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2012)

И про меня не забудьте.


----------



## med_malisa (4 Фев 2012)

и мне!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Фев 2012)

med_malisa написал(а):


> и мне!


уже поздно, но если есть желание могу показать, мне сын записал, правда без звука, но со слайдами))). Короче, на бутылку могу поменять...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2012)

Ясненько, высылаю слайд с бутылкой.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Фев 2012)

Ой уважаемый коллега, это не стоит того , обнять и плакать...
Такое впечатление, что люди не понимают ни патогенеза ни фармакотерапии. Какая нука такое и лечение "павлины говориш..."


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Фев 2012)

Почту киньте, поплачем вместе...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2012)

sfp05@mail.ru


----------

